# Queen Elizabeth Hospital - Hackney, London - Feb/Mar 08



## Midnight (Mar 14, 2008)

Well we all meet up in the morning, and make our way to the hospital. Ive been looking at this site for a couple of months doing a few reccys and stuff, finally decide to do it today.. Myself , Jonboy, Site and Ravaged Architecture get in.

The place is slightly stripped of things like beds and chairs etc.. but then you walk around for a while and theres a fully working Operating theatre (Electrics) and brilliant views from the roof, The Morgue, A Chapel of Rest, Path Labs which spreads along 5 floors. This hospital had the biggest path lab in the uk at one time.

There are active security patrols in the hospital, with active security cameras... The partols seem to be random, We split into groups and on our own at times. Well enough from me... heres the photos
















































































































there are more photos and i will upload them soon


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 14, 2008)

Ooh, some rather nice photos there, Midnight. Look forward to seeing some more.


----------



## Midnight (Mar 14, 2008)

Went with Jonboy, Site, Ridds, Fiendicus, Lulatahula, Lillimouse, Nursepayne, Silverstealth, Itinerant Child, Minity447 and the infmaous John Tittor.
Was good to meet Cybergibbons and DocD afterwards in the pub, and tower hamlets being the wankers they are and towing mintys car Feckers!!! Had a brief encounter with Palace Fan afterwards while covering the Camden Fire.


So heres the photos 












































































Jonboy Fiendicus and Lulatahula on top of the path labs


----------



## King Al (Mar 14, 2008)

excellent pics guys, the Theatre and the wheel chair pics are great


----------



## DeeDee (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - I'm a new member and think the whole site is brill. I actually visited the Childrens Hospital on numerous occasions when I was a kid and always wondered what it was being used for now despite still only living about 3 minutes away!!!! Anyway, loved the pics and actually found out that the hospital is jointly owned by 3 different sets of people only 1 of which is the NHS which is why nothing is being done with it.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 4, 2008)

The hospital now as of the end of March is owned by English Partnerships which got this site at a third of its price £10 Million!!! when it was worth in the region of £34 Million... anyways... if any of you guys wanna go, im gonna try and get a visit for you guys


----------



## smileysal (Apr 4, 2008)

Love the colour of the Operating Theatre, and loving the zebra painting on the door and frame. The lecture theatre looks like its still in excellent condition and just waiting for students to arrive in there for a lecture.

Excellent pics,

 Sal


----------



## lausg83 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi!
I've been watching your pictures and I think they are amazing, I have been always fascinated for abandoned buildings. I am quite interesting in this particular one cause I live just next to it and I have decided to use it as the location of my MA interior design Project. Do u know how could I managed to get in?cause I am not sure who I must contact...
Thanks


----------

